# B A Fahnestock



## GuntherHess (Dec 8, 2009)

This is an interesting letter I found for $3 in an antique mall.
 Probably the most famous Pittsburgh medicine man , B A Fahnestock.
 This letter is a bit late, 1868, when his son had taken over the business but still pretty cool I think.  As it says the firm was est in 1829 so it was a very early american medicine bisiness.

 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/MattsMedicines/1276/Letter.JPG

 an early bottle...
 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/MattsMedicines/1276/Fahnestock1.JPG


----------



## digger don (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey  Gunther  Did you ever hear of  Fahnestock's  eye water. I've seen lots of the vermifuge bottles but never the eye water.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 9, 2009)

> ever hear of  Fahnestock's  eye water


 
 Havent seen a bottle or an ad for it.
 Wouldnt surprise me if he sold something like that, he sold a lot of stuff over a long time.
 I see O'Dell lists it but not sure whether there was actually a bottle embossed.


----------



## digger don (Dec 9, 2009)

Digger Ry and I dug 4 fahnestock bottles and split them 2 for each of us thinking they where all vermifuge. I didn't notice it was an eye water till I took it home and washed them.Do you think it is rare and have any value. I know the vermifuge bottles are pretty common. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## digger don (Dec 9, 2009)

pic#2


----------



## digger don (Dec 9, 2009)

pic#3


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 9, 2009)

It is unlisted as far as i can tell, that would imply it is rare.
 Value is certainly more than the more common vermifuge and opodeldoc.
 But it is a small fairly non-descript form so you have to take that into account.
 A nice find.
 I wonder if he got threats from Thompson?


----------

